# good idea???



## Nummi (Jan 17, 2002)

Does this look like a good idea? :

http://homepage.mac.com/nummi/rules.html


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2002)

no fair. i want to play but i don't have photshop.

but i like where it is going so far.

if could play, i would put some color into the solid black circles. not all of them, just 5 or 6. each a different color. nothing too bright or gaudy. maybe teal, pale yellow, maroon, lavender and something else. not really sure since i can't take it and experiment.

and maybe some light greens in the part that looks like grass. again just spot coloring, nothing too heavy.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 19, 2002)

YOU DO NOT HAVE PHSOP?  And you call yourself a Mac user? HA!  If anyone wants to play, just email me:

nummi@mac.com


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

i am not a graphic designer and i have enugh fun with my old version of illusrtator to keep me entertained.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 19, 2002)

Ed- I'll go at it with ya in Illustrator- which version do you have?

Bezier good!
Pixel bad!


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

don't laugh - it is 5.0.1. i bought it to help with some school stuff about 6 years ago and since it works fine for my purposes and i haven't _needed_ it since, i have never invested in upgrading. i am thinking about going to latest version when i get my spring quarter loan check. 

maybe you will be able to help me learn how to paint with it. i have been drawing in illustrator and painting in appleworks.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 19, 2002)

i'm the king of old-school software

photoshop 3
xpress 3.3
dreamweaver 2
freehand 5.5

had all of them apart from dreamweaver on my first mac, a Qudara 700 with system 7.1, a real computer none of these poncy colours


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 19, 2002)

Who was laughing... I'm serious.


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

well good, if my old software is good enough for you and anybody else that wants to play with us, then i'm game.  sounds like fun.

thanks mrfluffy for making me not feel like the only design diansaur around here.  

i'd have to use ulrik's signiture line if i bought every update to everything i own.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 19, 2002)

Why have photoshop 6 as a requirement? File format wise I don't think there is that much defference from 5.0 or 5.5 (or 4.0 for that matter). The only thing that requiring 6.0 does is limit the number of people who can join. In fact, if the only thing thing that would rule out pre-3.0 versions is the layers.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

Does 4.0 to 5.5 support vector?  I do not think it does, cannot remember   I just remember, when I would copy and paste something from Illustrator, I would have to rasterize it.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

I will play you with Illustrator Mr. Ed Spruiell.  I think I can save to the Illustrator 5.0 format


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi _
> *Does 4.0 to 5.5 support vector?  I do not think it does, cannot remember   I just remember, when I would copy and paste something from Illustrator, I would have to rasterize it. *



So Illustrator is a requirement also? Again, all I see is you making it so less people can join in. As for vector support, I'd have to reload Illustrator on to my system to check. But even fewer people people have both the newest versions of Photoshop and Illustrator than have just the newest version of Photoshop.

Maybe we should start something like this with TIFFany 3 and Create as a requirement? That would _really_ limit the number of people playing, wouldn't it?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

did I say you needed Illustrator?  WTF! 
Pshop 6.0 is needed because other versions do not support vector. OK?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

New rules:

  Only people with Photoshop 8.0 // Illustrator 11 // Hotline 5.0 // Stuffit 13.5 // G7 5 ghz //  14.4 kbps modem // blond hair // blue eyes // can play.


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

i only have one blue eye. the other is brown.  

racerx, originally i think we were talking about 2 different groups - photoshop and illustrator. i think if there is any way for us to pass it back and forth between these formats that would be even better. and one good way to find this out might be for everyone to submit an original and see who can handle it.

I know the biggest drawback to my version of illustrator is the limited number of translators it has. I have always had to copy as pict to move to anything else.

really, i have one blue eye and one brown eye.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2002)

> _ posted by the young Nummi_
> *did I say you needed Illustrator? WTF!
> Pshop 6.0 is needed because other versions do not support vector. OK?*



Little defensive there aren't you? Your use of _WTF_ is especially impressive (does your mother know you type such things with those hands?). You implied that the need of Photoshop 6 was for the import of vector based graphics from Illustrator, which would also implied an unspoken requirement of Illustrator.

Maybe you should lay off _that white powder that is sitting on_ *your* _counter_ before posting. It seems to make you quite agitated.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2002)

Only people who don't question the _little guys_ orginal rules can play (other wise he is likely to have a temper tantrum, he is *very* sensitive).


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

well, while everybody else is argueing about the rules, i went ahead and broke all of them. i took nummi's version3 jpeg and did what i had suggested plus one other thing i discovered while working. i used appleworks paint and then converted back to jpeg with graphic converter.

my email is in my profile for anyone to send me an illustrator 5 doc. i will play with anyone who can do that. it will come back or get passed around as illustrator 5. unless somebody wants to play with a lower version. 

.dev.lqd - do you want to go 1st or me?


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 21, 2002)

It's in my iDisk public folder- user stephencrim

filename- rasterIsForWeenies00.eps


----------



## Nummi (Jan 21, 2002)

Ed... when you want to play... I have a illustrator file for ya.  Saved for 5.0/5.5  It got a little messed up when I saved it for 5.0, but I am fixing it now.


  I am not sure what you would do with this file.  I think it will be hard to work with.  I guess you could say it is "abstract"? ? ?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 21, 2002)

"other wise he is likely to have a temper tantrum, he is very sensitive"


   that is right.  do not mess with me.  ill get ya!  You betta watch yo back RacerX. Im gunna cut ya!


 And "WTF" did you mean by "little guy" ? huh?!  I am gunna snap!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 21, 2002)

Here is the crappy illustrator file.  Do what you want with it.  Pee on it, play with it, delete it, I do not care.

Or go to http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/nummi_1.ai.sit to download.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 21, 2002)

> _post by little Nummi_
> *that is right. do not mess with me. ill get ya! You betta watch yo back RacerX. Im gunna cut ya!*



Just apparently not with that caustic wit of yours. 



> *
> And "WTF" did you mean by "little guy" ? huh?! I am gunna snap!*



Would you have preferred _petite_ or _tiny_? I didn't think _trivial_ or _insignificant_ fit because I personally can't imagine assigning those terms to you.

I think someone else said it better than I can when they said: _You are a loser Nummi. If your mom saw what you were doing she would smack you._

Oh, wait... that was posted by you.


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

ok, i got them both. will take me a few days to return anything i am sure. 2 very different starting points. this should be fun. 

who wants them next?

racerx, are you going to play or just spank nummi? 
(careful, it's not punishment if they enjoy it)


----------



## RacerX (Jan 21, 2002)

> _posted by my good friend Ed_
> *racerx, are you going to play or just spank nummi?
> (careful, it's not punishment if they enjoy it) *



I'll watch this one from the side lines. My clients are keeping me to busy to do much else other than play art critic and enjoy the view.

(And what is it call when I'm enjoying it?   )


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

well then, i expect your feedback on my simple additions to nummi's jpeg.  but only if you promise not to call me names 

(I think a good constructive critic will be a good thing to have)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

good lord 
I see that racer tried to keep you busy Ed in my absebce  --- this thread is almost just you and racer  he he


----------



## Nummi (Jan 22, 2002)

"are you going to play or just spank nummi"

   my girlfriend is going to kick your asses.  she wants to know where both of you live.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 22, 2002)

"nummi's jpeg"  What jpeg Mr. Ed ?  Do you mean the thumbnails on the site?  I can give you the photoshop file/a larger version of the thumbnail.


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

guess what? I have had Photoshop LE all this time and did not know it.  I just installed my new graphire2 tablet last night and it was included.  I can save in Photoshop 5 or 2.  I assume I can open files from version 5 as well.  

I also assume we are free to work in any programs as long as the final results can be translated to Photoshop or illustrator.  Does anyone have any objections to that? I figure the objective here is to express and share our creativity, not to prove our allegiance to any particular software.


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

ok, here is dev.lqd's original


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

here is my addition


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

try again


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

and here is the link to my public folder with my illustrator 5.0.1 version of my addition for whoever is going next

click here


it is the rasterisforweenies file


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

and awhile later, you can be the next one to work on the version that nummi started by following the above link and downloading nummi_2

here is his original design


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

i guess it's just a middle aged night 

here is nummi's original


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

and here is what i did with it 

it would be nice to get some feedback, keeping in mind that the idea was not to finish it, bit to add something and pass it along


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

and finally, if you would like to work on something i started then

click here

and download the sleepingfairy file. it is saved as illustrator 5,  as are the other 2.

it would probably be a smart idea if only one person did each one of these at a time. so please post and let us know which one you are working on.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2002)

wow 
Ed you were on a streak last nite he he.
Maybe I should subcontract the work for future cover art for my CDs lol.

DJ Admiral & Ed present --- <<CD name here>> 

btw I am done with my cover ... I am just trying to figure out a dedication...a non person specifi verse 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

look, i know people have other things to do, but it has been an enitre week and nobody has even commented on my work, much less participated in the original idea of passing around a design and seeing it evolve.  i did the first one. is my stuff so bad that nobody wants to touch it? 

what gives?  

if nobody is going to continue the work, could you at least give me the respect of feedback equal to that you are giving benp for his website?


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

should i start cussing and ranting for attention like nummi does?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

my memory is getting bad 
I thought this thread was new and started reading from the beginning again lol.
I saw something from you (which was nice) but cant remember what   -- what is new ??? I think I saw the nummi thing you did...which one do you want us to take a look at ?


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

yes Admiral, Nummi started a thread that was so fascinating that we filled up 5 pages worth in a few hours. complete with graphics and whining and bitter in-fighting and in which i get my ego bruised and battered for trying to do something constructive. (insert worlds tiniest violin here)


I give up. may this thread rest in pieces.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 1, 2002)

Hey Ed..ever considered being part of an acting guild ? he he  --- YOu are good for it 
(Maybe it will revamp this thread)


I will go on now...to be...or to be ??? 


Admiral


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

I will download your thing this weekend ED.


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

thanks Nummi!! 

i take back everything i have said about you


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

I like you fairy a lot.  Would you mind if I used it.  I am not sure what for... but I like it a lot.


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

thanks again Nummi. That's why i put it up, to see what you or anybody else might be able to do with it. as long as you share what you do with it, you are free to use it anyway you want. i might not be too thrilled if you stick needles in her eyes but other than that...  oh, and no developing ad campaigns for m$, aol, B of A or the republican party


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

Can I use it against M$ ?


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

gee i dunno, what do you think my answer to that would be


----------



## Mongrel (Feb 4, 2002)

The series was called "Visual Dialogue." Look for the archivehere. 

There's some pretty awesome stuff in there.


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 6, 2002)

Ooh, hrm, I wanna play...


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2002)

cloudnine - just follow my links and start playing. i look forward to seeing what you do


----------



## evildan (Feb 7, 2002)

Okay, I want to play too!

I have Photoshop 6, I have Illustrator 10... heck I even have eariler versions of both!

I'm a web developer, with a background in design. 

Oh, and whoever said they were still running Quark 3.3, you rock! That version was the version that didn't need upgrading. I used that program for years! I was actually a bit upset when I 'had' to upgrade to 4.0 at work.

At least the alien made it to version 4...


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

same answer oh evil one

grab something and play. probably best to say what but frankly i'll be thrilled if we just start playing!!

btw - nummi is not likely to be back. so play without worrying about what he might be doing.


----------



## evildan (Feb 7, 2002)

ED,

Let's start off by making you a better website to post your files to.

I'm a web developer, we could design something that would be a bit more interesting than the default file sharing page from Apple.

If you're interested, I'd donate my time...

email me at evildan@mac.com and we'll set up a time to chat.


----------



## evildan (Feb 7, 2002)

Here's a look at my additions to Nummi's original posting.

Not my best work, but it's a start. I have some originals for people to consider adding to, shall I post them?


----------



## evildan (Feb 7, 2002)

This one might just make all of you think I'm insane... but I struggled. I found it hard to come up with anything from what I had to start with. No offence ED, just easier to work with Nummi's starter images than what you provided so far.

I think the element missing with this game is discussion. There are a lot of artistic rules that can, when broken, demonstrate a misunderstanding of art.

If this game is going to grow, which I hope it does, I think we're going to have to create some order (which in turn will allow some disorder in the designs).

I'd be very interested in helping out, if there was a need/want for it.



I can be emailed at: evildan@mac.com


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

dan, i am not at all offended that you chose not to work from my versions. it wasn't the original idea of this, but that is ok. far better we do and discuss than agree to watch. 

i liked what you did with nummi's original. i think you did a good job of continuing and extending his original design.

there is something about the .dev.lqd design you worked on that i find unattractive. one element i can id is the lack of a pure black. i like the greys, but some where iwant something to pop with a color or black.
also the mess that looks like scribbles at first glance. far too distracting for my eyes. it looks like you had an idea and after spending so much time with it you couldn't let go of it. 

but the basic design of using the circles and echoing the original design were very effective i thought.

my vote is to encourage discussion and ignore rules of play for right now. arguing over rules is what stalled this thread in the first place.
so how can i get a copy of yours to show, rather than tell, what i would do differently?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 8, 2002)

I guess I am back... thanks Admin


----------



## Nummi (Feb 8, 2002)

I also like your addition to my origional... Very Good   Now we just need a few more people and we can continue the Photoshop Metamorphosis thingy.


----------



## evildan (Feb 8, 2002)

ED,

It's clear I struggled with the second file... Thanks for the opinion of my work. Good thoughts. 

I am working on setting up a site to act as a download for my original eps files.

Hope to have something done today. When it's setup, I'll post the address.


----------



## evildan (Feb 8, 2002)

You can download my original files at the following web address

here

Feel free to email me with your comments:  evildan@mac.com

Thanks, I look forward to more projects. Are there any other starter projects other than the ones posted?


----------



## Rob Cain (Feb 12, 2002)

This is Nummi... just saying hi from a friends account.  LET ME BACK IN PLEASE !!!!!!    

I want to participate in the DesignCrowd Again.


----------



## evildan (Feb 12, 2002)

Nummi, I don't think there is a design crowd anymore. I have not heard anything from anyone. No more starter files... :-(

I'd like to start production on a website for it, if anyone is interested... we could really get it going.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

hehehehe 
ok nummi 
email the admin, we are not responsible for your fate 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

i did some stuff with yours dan. i should have it up by tomorrow.. just wanted to have more than one thing to do before i go thru the wait with graphic converter


----------



## evildan (Feb 12, 2002)

Great Ed,

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

Hello AGAIN !  Photoshop metamorphosis will start again once I am done adding to a desktop/mac site.


----------



## evildan (Feb 14, 2002)

Welcome back Nummi...


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

ok, a day late from promises but here is one of the two revisions i made to Dan's revision of .dev.lqd logo. It wasn't while working on these that i realized the letters are dev. in essence dan added a dot. 

this is the one i like most - simple


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

here is a slightly different version. i abandoned this one but still liked enough to share. but really, too much going on


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

sorry, but the originals can be found at the same place as before - eddanrasters.sit

http://homepage.mac.com/ed_spruiell/FileSharing.html


----------



## evildan (Feb 15, 2002)

Okay, I've got a two versions in response to you're files Ed...

The one entitled : edDanRaster2.eps (and jpg) is not for the weak hearted. It has some complex pathing on it, so I had to save it as Illustrator 9. So stakes are high if you want to play with that one.

But being the ever kind person that I am, I saved a version with out all of the fun additions. It's saved in Illustrator 5 and I entitled it edDanRaster3.eps (and jpg).

I also included my source files on my iTools webpage... feel free to download them. I have them stored there in collections and individual stuffed files. So you may download only what you need or everything all at once.

All source files can be found here 

Images to follow in next two postings by me. Again, be warned edDanRaster2 is NOT in Illustrator 5.


----------



## evildan (Feb 15, 2002)

Here's one that came from Ed's Posting today:

edDanRaster2.jpg is the name.

Find all origianls at the link in my previous post.


----------



## evildan (Feb 15, 2002)

Here's the other that came from Ed's Posting today:

edDanRaster3.jpg is the name.

Find all origianls at the link in my previous post.


----------



## evildan (Feb 15, 2002)

Another thing to mention,  ED, you might want to consider coverting your colors to RGB, in Illustrator... they appear as a pattern fill becuase they are CMYK when you take them into your graphics program. (Photoshop). Look for the RGB color set in Illustrator and build using those colors. 

Unless that's the look you were going for, then nevermind.


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

Thanks for the color tip Dan. I'll try that next time. I like the revisions you did. I particularly liked the use of color tones to help add dimension and provide unity at the same time. 

So Nummi, when are we going to see what you have done with my fairy pic? everybody else can try that as well if they are brave enough


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

I have not used the fairy yet.  I might make a desktop pattern with it.  I will put it on this thread as soon as I finish it.


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

cool deal Nummi. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## evildan (Feb 16, 2002)

Ed,

Where did you get that fairy, I sware I've seen it before... I want to say Fern Gully, But I don't think that's right...


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

only place you might have seen it is on one of my sites. It is my original. It materialized right in my own little head one day. I have lots more fairies but most are not suitable (in my estimation) for sharing with all. My son has been seeing them since he was a wee lad. but other parents might not approve of their teens viewing them. I even did a little editing of the one i have here just to be safe. perhaps i am being overly cautious but that is the approach i am comfortable with.

there is an obscure link somewhere on this site to my site that contains fairies. (and a little more about me)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 17, 2002)

that fairy scared me at first... she has some nasty looking finger nails.  They need a trim.


----------



## evildan (Feb 18, 2002)

That could be one of the modifications you make Nummi... trim her nails! Just do that and we'll all look it over and see if it's an improvement or not.... ;-)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 18, 2002)

nahhh... the nails look good.  She will use her nails to claw out Bill Gates' eyes.



Bill Gates  the devil.
whatever... 

give the photoshop metamorphosis thing some more time   I have been really busy with other things and i have not had time to think about it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 18, 2002)

fairy.... bad desktop pattern.... just playing around.  here you go:


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

nummi, sorry to take so long but i have been trying to put my hands on what it is that is wrong with your desktop pic. and it just hit me. it is the use of the same oppossing angles as you used in your starter. A vertical line on the left (the fairy) and then a series of diagonal lines on the right. It just isn't working here. It might work better with the lines on the left and the fairy placed diagonally on the right but i think there is something more you could do.

of course pink isn't likely to set off my praise button either but that has nothing to do with the composition


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *A vertical line on the left (the fairy) and then a series of diagonal lines on the right. It just isn't working here. It might work better with the lines on the left and the fairy placed diagonally on the right but i think there is something more you could do.
> *




  YES !  I agree... there was something that was bothering me.  thank you!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey... sorry about Photoshop Metamorphosis... I have been *really*  busy these last few weeks... and Winter Formal is this Saturday, so I do not know if I will get a chance to work on the P_shop site this weekend. Not that anyone cares   Who would like to be an official member of the P_shop metamorphosis team>?


----------



## evildan (Feb 27, 2002)

Nummi,

You know I'm in. I'm very interested in the team. I think we could all learn a lot from eachother.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

evildan ---

-----email me... Maybe we can get something started... even though the site is not done... maybe you and iCould just send a file back and forth for a week... how does that sound?


----------



## evildan (Mar 4, 2002)

Nummi,

Sounds good. I'm for it. I'd like to get a crowd of artisits together for this. I want create original projects that I can hang up in my house. That way when guests come over I canshow them a collective creation, not just something I came up with on my own.

It would be worth starting an entire site for.

I have plans in the works for development os a site, I'll email you nummi and we can talk.

Anyone interested in this idea feel free to email me for your ideas on supporting it.

evildan@mac.com


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 23, 2002)

evildan... I am ready to play at any time.  just do not expect anything great from me.  Do you want me to start? I can whip something up really quick.


----------

